# Fast & Furious models



## greis

Hi, these are some models from the movies Fast and Furious that I have in my collection, I hope you enjoy.

Nissan 350Z


----------



## greis

Mitsubishi EVO


----------



## greis

Camaro


----------



## greis

Dodge Challenger


----------



## greis

Nissan Skyline


----------



## greis

Toyota Supra


----------



## greis

Mitsubishi Eclipse


----------



## greis

Another Nissan Skyline


----------



## greis

The unfinished Dodge Daytona


----------



## FF-Collector

Very NICE collection! :thumbsup:
I see a lot of custom work, looks awesome, great job!

Which scale is it? 1:24?


----------



## DCH10664

Great looking collection ! I see a lot of attention to details here. Very Nice Work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Very clean workmanship---dom


----------



## -Hemi-

A missing car was Dom's Father in part 1. The black '70 Charger R/T.......That car as I know it difficult to get these days, or how I've read and the times I've seen it, recently it goes for a shiny penny on ebay!


----------



## FF-Collector

Maybe interested in this new 1:18 Charger? 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=427870


----------



## greis

Hi guys, thanks for your comments.

FF-Collector, the EVO and Skylines are 1/24 , all the others 1/25.

I also have some other Fast Furious projects waiting for some time to work in.

- Black Dodge Charger 70 (FF1)
- Red Mazda RX7 (FF1)
- Yellow Skyline (FF1)
- Black Honda Civic (FF1)
- Red Ford Pickup (FF1)
- Pink Honda (FF2)
- Monte Carlo (FF3)
- Subaru (FF4)
- Chevelle 70 (FF4)


----------



## FF-Collector

I would like to see the yellow Skyline and the Subaru from this list.


----------



## greis

FF-collector

Here are some pictures of the Fast Furious 1 Skyline, the decals are ready to print, I'm just waiting to find a color laser printer.


----------



## FF-Collector

The paint job looks really awesome! I'm looking forward to see this one with decals.


----------



## greis

FF-Collector, 

These are the metal transfer and sticker used, since the engine Ferrari logos where very small and tiny, they didn´t fix over the valve covers, forntunately I have the Revell GTO kit and made aluminium foil copies.


----------



## FF-Collector

Any news? how far are you with your yellow Skyline?


----------



## -Hemi-

I just picked up a '70 Dodge Charger R/T that WASN'T based off the one in the F&F as Doms Fathers car. that model REALLY looks NOTHING like a '70 Charger! BUT the model I got is an old glue bomb from MPC YEARS ago.... NICE car, for what it is! BUT needs work no less! As its a pre-built model I found at a "junk shop" for $5.00.



















I WILL however, come up with something different for the "grille honeycomb" tho, as thats not exactly right either, BUT is "work-able" to make look as the '70 Charger did!


----------



## scooke123

That Yenko was probably my favorite. Nice job on all of them.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Excellent builds... Sheer beauties!!!
My grandsons built two of these and had a great time doing them!!!*


----------



## Stangfreak

*Dom's fathers Charger...*


----------

